# If I want nothing but to change the shape of my chin from round to square



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Adding some more lateral width, then is a chin wing all that is needed? Would it need to be custom made? Would the wing blend in with the rest of my jawline, or is that a common issue that comes up?

Like where I made the arrows


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

imo only implants can give you a square chin.
If you had mine you would be giga chad.


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 27, 2020)

Let me guess, you would kill for that, right?


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 27, 2020)

Look up dacre Montgomery he has great square chin


----------



## Dios (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

lol stop roleplaying as that dude, its autistic af. 
Hes an elite slayer. If you looked like that you would have a legit harem of women lined up, not dreaming about 3mm more chin width


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> lol stop roleplaying as that dude, hes an elite slayer. If you looked like that you would have a legit harem of women lined up


he isn’t. ur just jealous


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> lol stop roleplaying as that dude, hes an elite slayer. If you looked like that you would have a legit harem of women lined up, not dreaming about 3mm more chin width


Its him, but Arvid mogs


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> lol stop roleplaying as that dude, its autistic af.
> Hes an elite slayer. If you looked like that you would have a legit harem of women lined up, not dreaming about 3mm more chin width


he is autistic like most ppl here, it is what it is.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 27, 2020)

Legit Pitt tier you mog depp and DiCaprio imo and Barrett


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 27, 2020)

im not knowledgable. but can you make it shorter to get rid of the round?


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he isn’t. ur just jealous


so he legit looks like that? has he posted any pics with proof? This guy is a turbochad and is dreaming about eyelid retractions instead of turboslaying?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> so he legit looks like that? has he posted any pics with proof? That guy is a turbochad and is dreaming about eyelid retractions instead of turboslaying rofl


yeah he has


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yeah he has


+ he had difficulties for a long time to slay good quality girls. Without giga frauding height he was pretty much normie. Beeing non NT is a curse and only 8 psl dudes can get away once they'r super model - when teens opry and gandy were virgins/bullied


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> + he had difficulties for a long time to slay good quality girls. Without giga frauding height he was pretty much normie. Beeing non NT is a curse and only 8 psl dudes can get away once they'r super model - when teens opry and gandy were virgins/bullied


he has actually posted proof? Hes like PSL7+, one of the best looking user ive seen. Cant believe this guy isnt slaying 24/7. OP must have turbo autism


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

I need something like this then?


----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Mar 27, 2020)

I think an implant is the only way, you're a turbochad tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> he has actually posted proof? Hes like PSL7+, one of the best looking user ive seen. Cant believe this guy isnt slaying 24/7. OP must have turbo autism


I already posted proof in a previous thread. Ive had multiple surgeries already bro and am a turbo autist cause I grew up with a brother who was a gigamogger and i had to watch other girls throw themselves at him my whole life, use mejust to get to him. etc


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> he has actually posted proof? Hes like PSL7+, one of the best looking user ive seen. Cant believe this guy isnt slaying 24/7. OP must have turbo autism


yes he did, various ways : connecting and validating it by his lookism account, posting a pic with his nickname, and another with his personal shirts.
He isn't, and he rather don't even want, he is right, it's overated. But he stills gets gl girls when he acts NT.


Amnesia said:


> I need something like this then?


yes you would need if you want a square chin.
I don't see how chin wing can give you this result, since it's only for widening it not sharpening it.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> im not knowledgable. but can you make it shorter to get rid of the round?


Yeah even if somehow I could cut the bottom round part I still think more lateral wwidth would look good


----------



## .👽. (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Adding some more lateral width, then is a chin wing all that is needed? Would it need to be custom made? Would the wing blend in with the rest of my jawline, or is that a common issue that comes up?
> 
> Like where I made the arrows
> 
> ...


I would research on how the implant would change your hollow cheeks tbh.

Btw you do anything for your skin?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 27, 2020)

botox asap


----------



## nastynas (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> he has actually posted proof? Hes like PSL7+, one of the best looking user ive seen. Cant believe this guy isnt slaying 24/7. OP must have turbo autism


he is such a good dude tho one of my faves although he almost always finds a way to subtle brag lol


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah even if somehow I could cut the bottom round part I still think more lateral wwidth would look good


idk how to photoshop but this is what i made with paint xd


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I would research on how the implant would change your hollow cheeks tbh.
> 
> Btw you do anything for your skin?



Tanning beds for 10 years 3x a week lol. Nothing topical but I have found giving up gluten (wheat barely rye and oats) to help immensely with my naturally dry skin. Also I take lots of fish oil and a strong multivitamin mineral supp


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

Bro you're literally already great looking. You have no reason to be on this site. Getting a square chin isn't going to make a difference. If you're not getting girls you have to be autistic to some degree.

Start mentalmaxxing and social circle maxxing asap. You're legitimately going to waste your entire youth worrying about things that don't matter when you could be slaying and enjoying life.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 27, 2020)

box genioplasty and they can contour bone to square using a saw, maybe hairline lowering too?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> idk how to photoshop but this is what i made with paint xd
> View attachment 324298


i've never heard of chin shaving for squarish look but if it exist it can be legit


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> box genioplasty and they can contour bone to square


I never even heard of this before Ill have to look into it, ty


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Bro you're literally already great looking. You have no reason to be on this site. Getting a square chin isn't going to make a difference. If you're not getting girls you have to be autistic to some degree.
> 
> Start mentalmaxxing and social circle maxxing asap.


i mean at that point it's not for getting girls, it's for his self esteem and happiness, once doomed by your teenagehood inferiority complex and then blackpilled you can't go back.


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 27, 2020)

You look like Channing Tatum if he mewed


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I already posted proof in a previous thread. Ive had multiple surgeries already bro and am a turbo autist cause I grew up with a brother who was a gigamogger and i had to watch other girls throw themselves at him my whole life, use mejust to get to him. etc


Holy shit dude. go and slay instead of worrying about that shit. you are already elite and basically have no guys on your level.
your lips are too narrow and wouldnt suit a wider chin btw. I tried chin widening fillers myself and removed everything because it made me look retarded. your chin already has good width, look at other guys like somerhalder, tom cruise who has a similar width and elite lower thirds. Only Haynes and Maher have wide chins but it suits their wide lips and jawline.

your only flaw is your shitty hairline. Makes you look older and less appealing for young girls


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Holy shit dude. go and slay instead of worrying about that shit. you are already elite and basically have no guys on your level.
> your lips are too narrow and wouldnt suit a wider chin btw. I tried chin widening fillers myself and removed everything because it made me look retarded. your chin already has good width, look at other guys like somerhalder who has a similar width. Only Haynes and Maher have wide chins but it suits their wide lips and jawline.
> 
> your only flaw is your shitty hairline. Makes you look older and less appealing for young girls
> ...


In a previous comment he said he’s already slayed well enough and that he enjoys kicking it with his brother instead of hoes and that’s how life is supposed to be. You live your life and women just come to you.


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Mar 27, 2020)

You need to change your entire face you deluded 3/10


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Holy shit dude. go and slay instead of worrying about that shit. you are already elite and basically have no guys on your level.
> your lips are too narrow and wouldnt suit a wider chin btw. I tried chin widening fillers myself and removed everything because it made me look retarded. your chin already has good width, look at other guys like somerhalder, tom cruise who has a similar width and elite lower thirds. Only Haynes and Maher have wide chins but it suits their wide lips and jawline.
> 
> your only flaw is your shitty hairline. Makes you look older and less appealing for young girls
> ...


Imo the morph gives him too much height and chin wideness for his face.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> i mean at that point it's not for getting girls, it's for his self esteem and happiness, once doomed by your teenagehood inferiority complex and then blackpilled you can't go back.


Getting a square chin isn't going to change that at all though. He says he's already gotten surgeries. He clearly already looks great so why is he still here blaming his issues on minor details?

You can't go back before you swallowed the black pill to ignorance of it but you can definitely improve your mental state, self esteem, and willingness to go out of your comfort zone which is what he needs to do obviously. He needs to make lifestyle changes and start interacting with people more. He's holding himself back from happiness - nothing else is in the way right now.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Implants would make your chin too big. Your 6.5 psl imo no reason to get more surgeries if not trying to make a living of acting/modeling and in that case i would focus more on eyes than chin in your case.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Holy shit dude. go and slay instead of worrying about that shit. you are already elite and basically have no guys on your level.
> your lips are too narrow and wouldnt suit a wider chin btw. I tried chin widening fillers myself and removed everything because it made me look retarded. your chin already has good width, look at other guys like somerhalder who has a similar width. Only Haynes and Maher have wide chins but it suits their wide lips and jawline.
> 
> your only flaw is your shitty hairline. Makes you look older and less appealing for young girls
> ...



Thanks for the morph attempt and your thoughts. Yeah I guess a round chin in itself isnt a death sentence plenty of gl guys with it. I just dont know it more width would suit it.

Do you think I should style it into a fringe type style to cover some of my forehead like this


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Imo the morph gives him too much height and chin wideness for his face.


what do you call it when the jaw dosent match the chin? someone posted recently but i forgot


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Getting a square chin isn't going to change that at all though. He says he's already gotten surgeries. He clearly already looks great so why is he still here blaming his issues on minor details?
> 
> You can't go back before you swallowed the black pill to ignorance of it but you can definitely improve your mental state, self esteem, and willingness to go out of your comfort zone which is what he needs to do obviously. He needs to make lifestyle changes and start interacting with people more. He's holding himself back from happiness - nothing else is in the way right now.


I do totally agree with you, but i don't believe it's possible anymore. In his case, unless forgetting about his looks which he can't - he doesn't even have mirror at home -, he needs to get rid of his self insecurities.
And that implies doing surgeries imo, eventho i'm not ok with that on average.


25thpercentile human said:


> what do you call it when the jaw dosent match the chin? someone posted recently but i forgot


sidewise ? or frontally wise ?


----------



## goat2x (Mar 27, 2020)

Your chin is very good bro
The only thing that could be better is jaw insertion tbh
Your jaw would look more square


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> In a previous comment he said he’s already slayed well enough and that he enjoys kicking it with his brother instead of hoes and that’s how life is supposed to be. You live your life and women just come to you.


enjoying life = dreaming about eyelid retraction and jaw implants?

BDD is mostly cope but this guy is elite and should go and amog instead of doing a surgery with 0 benefits that has the potential of destroying his face. Amnesia you are like 28-30 now right? dont waste the last years of your youth when you look like a turbo slayer.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Legit Pitt tier you mog depp and DiCaprio imo and Barrett


I wouldn’t say Pitt tier (literal perfection) but i’d say model tier/Hearthrob their


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Implants would make your chin too big. Your 6.5 psl imo no reason to get more surgeries if not trying to make a living of acting/modeling and in that case i would focus more on eyes than chin in your case.


nothing to do on his eyes, he already done all surgeries that can be done on the eye area tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

I get a lotta girls, at this point its just for me, cause I wanna be the best possiblle self I can be. I likely will never get this done but its also fun to mental masturbate.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> enjoying life = dreaming about eyelid retraction and jaw implants?
> 
> BDD is mostly cope but this guy is elite and should go and amog instead of doing a surgery with 0 benefits that has the potential of destroying his face.


imo he actually rather need to settle to a nice girl that will help him get rid of his mental issues than anything else. Slaying is actually only worsening the shit.


Amnesia said:


> I get a lotta girls, at this point its just for me, cause I wanna be the best possiblle self I can be. I likely will never get this done but its also fun to mental masturbate.


Just try a good morph on tinder, and see how it goes. Girls won't notice your chin IRL tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> enjoying life = dreaming about eyelid retraction and jaw implants?
> 
> BDD is mostly cope but this guy is elite and should go and amog instead of doing a surgery with 0 benefits that has the potential of destroying his face.


its a valid point, cost benefit etc. Should I risk potentially messing up my face for ony a SLIGHT increase in overall looks. Prob not, but Im an autist soooooo


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> imo he actually rather need to settle to a nice girl that will help him get rid of his mental issues than anything else. Slaying is actually only worsening the shit.


true. he needs a sweet cutie gf and some friends asap before he gets too old


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I get a lotta girls, at this point its just for me, cause I wanna be the best possiblle self I can be. I likely will never get this done but its also fun to mental masturbate.


you ever plan to settle down?


----------



## GetThatBread (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> enjoying life = dreaming about eyelid retraction and jaw implants?
> 
> BDD is mostly cope but this guy is elite and should go and amog instead of doing a surgery with 0 benefits that has the potential of destroying his face.


You’re right on that part but that’s an illness that a few comments can’t cure tbh; the most I’ll do is MSE and neck lipo which is more of an enhancement than changing your looks. BDDCels will never experience happiness which is sad tbh. Enjoying life is just doing what you want to do and not chasing women all day. The only way to do that is Looksmax and live your life


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> you ever plan to settle down?


not a chance
never having kids either
life is gay af, would never bring another into it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> its a valid point, cost benefit etc. Should I risk potentially messing up my face for ony a SLIGHT increase in overall looks. Prob not, but Im an autist soooooo


Unironically, i believe that when you have the self awareness of knowing that you austistic and saying it, it's no longer inner autism but rather a will to stay autistic.


Amnesia said:


> not a chance
> never having kids either
> life is gay af, would never bring another into it


Which is true, i can't deny, i hate normies for making poor kids that asked nothing, will live rather all even chad, a hell in earth. These parents don't eve take care of them and educate them well.
It's just the most egoistic deed possible.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Unironically, i believe that when you have the self awareness of knowing that you austistic and saying it, it's no longer inner autism but rather a will to stay autistic.
> 
> Which is true, i can't deny, i hate normies for making poor kids that asked nothing, will live rather all even chad, a hell in earth. These parents don't eve take care of them and educate them well.
> It's just the most egoistic deed possible.



I tried my whole life to fit in with normies and it just doesnt work. In group convos I cant rlly contribute and when I try its almost always a fail. I fought my whole life to try to be like them and fit in, but at a certain point I learned to stop fighting against me and how Im just not like them. Whether its autism or my own social skill shortcomings I just accept it. I accept I just am missing certain skills needed for typical interactions with most ppl.
I didnt intend for this to turn into a psychoanalyze Amnesia thread.


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I didnt intend for this to turn into a psychoanalyze Amnesia thread.


lmao
ITT everyone trying to feed Amnesia the bluepill


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I tried my whole life to fit in with normies and it just doesnt work. In group convos I cant rlly contribute and when I try its almost always a fail. I fought my whole life to try to be like them and fit in, but at a certain point I learned to stop fighting against me and how Im just not like them. Whether its autism or my own social skill shortcomings I just accept it. I accept I just am missing certain skills needed for typical interactions with most ppl.


I have same issues to be totally honest.
But it's a matter of faking it. It will consume your vital energy to faking it, but it will work. It did and i became super NT, popular and known at some point of my life. But, it was for a materialistic, professionnal purpose so i stayed steadfast.
Afterward, i knew i was different than the others, and faking it would only lead to frustration. 
I prefer having my 1 or 2 autistic friends like me than beeing NT and popular.
Having a gf that act likes your is enough and better than having bunch of hypocritical so called friends.
Actually i'm seriously asking if we are too much sinceer to be hypocritical in normal life, and that's the reason why people believe we are autistic.
I'm proud to be like that then.


forwardgrowth said:


> View attachment 324323


Looks good, but actually i really believe it will fuck up his harmony.


25thpercentile human said:


> lmao
> ITT everyone trying to feed Amnesia the bluepill


The bluepill is good. Having a normal life, non self aware is better than beeing fucked up by the blackpill i swear


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> View attachment 324323


Damn, when done in conjunction with the hairline lowering it does look pretty good, thanks. Also if I had a thicker neck too in that morph would be fire. I have been training my neck a lot so hope to see some gains in that dept


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

Theres no bluepill when telling an elite chad to stop dreaming about retard surgeries that will give 0 benefits and might permanently fuck him up.

Bluepill would be to encourage him to do it instead of telling him to enjoy his last years of being goodlooking before he gets old.

the only thing he should do is grow his hair longer and maybe cover his fivehead like connor murphy does. but hes already good looking af and brutally mogs every guy in his proximity.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

25thpercentile human said:


> lmao
> ITT everyone trying to feed Amnesia the bluepill


haha maybe I should just an Ask me Anything thread and also in the same thread layout all my surgeries and before after pics too. Everyone can throw in their armchair psychologist 2 cents


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> haha maybe I should just an Ask me Anything thread and also in the same thread layout all my surgeries and before after pics too. Everyone can throw in their armchair psychologist 2 cents


psychology is indeed cope.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Damn, when done in conjunction with the hairline lowering it does look pretty good, thanks. Also if I had a thicker neck too in that morph would be fire. I have been training my neck a lot so hope to see some gains in that dept


Neck maxed and hairline lowered Alone will show irl results imo


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Theres no bluepill when telling an elite chad to stop dreaming about retard surgeries that will give 0 benefits and might permanently fuck him up.
> 
> Bluepill would be to encourage him to do it instead of telling him to enjoy his last years of being goodlooking before he gets old.
> 
> the only thing he should do is grow his hair longer and maybe cover his fivehead like connor murphy does.


imagine his bro if he mogged him hard.


----------



## 25thpercentile human (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> haha maybe I should just an Ask me Anything thread and also in the same thread layout all my surgeries and before after pics too. Everyone can throw in their armchair psychologist 2 cents


would be really nice if you do. add a before n' after pic if you can please


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> imagine his bro if he mogged him hard.


Amnesias brother must be this guy


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

I knew I had a shit forehead/high hairline tho. I remember the one fucking time I actually styled my hair into a fringe type my sister within 5 seconds of seeing me was like Hey your hair looks good like that!

Never in my 31 years has she ever said my hair style looked good before then


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 27, 2020)

chin wing doesn't do shit for chin shape, only protrusion and gonial angle

u need an implant if u want to change the shape


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I knew I had a shit forehead/high hairline tho. I remember the one fucking time I actually styled my hair into a fringe type my sister within 5 seconds of seeing me was like Hey your hair looks good like that!
> 
> Never in my 31 years has she ever said my hair style looked good before then


how many cm/inches is ur forehead height? Looks like 7cm or 5 fingers. It suits you because of your masculine face but makes you look older. But you are still a turbochad and PSL7.5+ imo.

mine is 2 fingers but I have a shorter face than you


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

dotacel said:


> chin wing doesn't do shit for chin shape, only protrusion and gonial angle


it does for wideness tho and overall lower third wideness but yes nothing for angulary.


Yuyevon said:


> mine is 2 fingers but I have a shorter face than you


Ethnic feature.


----------



## RAITEIII (Mar 27, 2020)

Your chin will look too big if you keep adding stuff lol and you hairline is fine


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Does my forehead still seem disproportionate back when I was a teen?








@25thpercentile human theres a before pic for u bro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Does my forehead still seem disproportionate back when I was a teen?
> 
> 
> View attachment 324364


Yes tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Yes tbh


I think this is why I ALWAYS have an inclination to want to take pics where I'm wearing a baseball cap, cause it covers my forehead. Fuck

Like my face just looks so much more compact and aesthetic when I dont see my forehead







I should fringemaxx


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I think this is why I ALWAYS have an inclination to want to take pics where I'm wearing a baseball cap, cause it covers my forehead. Fuck
> 
> Like my face just looks so much more compact and aesthetic when I dont see my forehead
> 
> View attachment 324374


u can just get a hair transplant for better hairline even if u were born with a shit one


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 27, 2020)

If I was you, Instead of crying on this site I would do creampie with woman


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I think this is why I ALWAYS have an inclination to want to take pics where I'm wearing a baseball cap, cause it covers my forehead. Fuck
> 
> Like my face just looks so much more compact and aesthetic when I dont see my forehead
> 
> View attachment 324374


It's legit true, it looks way better. never thought of it, but your two slight failo are your roundish chin and big forehead or rather high hairline.
The rest is a matter of halo creating so kinda cope - i'm mainly thinking about cheekbones.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Adding some more lateral width, then is a chin wing all that is needed? Would it need to be custom made? Would the wing blend in with the rest of my jawline, or is that a common issue that comes up?
> 
> Like where I made the arrows
> 
> ...


Your facial thirds are beyond fucked jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> If I was you, Instead of crying on this site I would do creampie with woman


Tfw you'r an incel.
Only inkwell can react like that, it's like ons it's the purpose of life, because you are inkwell, but it's very overated and has lots of cons.


----------



## CursedOne (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Tfw you'r an incel.
> Only inkwell can react like that, it's like ons it's the purpose of life, because you are inkwell, but it's very overated and has lots of cons.


wtf are you even saying nigga?


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> Tfw you'r an incel.
> Only inkwell can react like that, it's like ons it's the purpose of life, because you are inkwell, but it's very overated and has lots of cons.


i dont see any cons with ons tbh, other than maybe std which is unlikely even if u use condom and even if u do get one like 9/10 are curable


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> wtf are you even saying nigga?


that this creampie mentally can only coming from somebody that has not the ability to have regular lays.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> It's legit true, it looks way better. never thought of it, but your two slight failo are your roundish chin and big forehead or rather high hairline.
> The rest is a matter of halo creating so kinda cope - i'm mainly thinking about cheekbones.


I still have 20 pounds to drop so I cant wait to see how much more cheekbone definition might come thru. But as of RN my priorities would be eye area evaluation, nose fillers for the tip to blend in more, chin augmentation, then hairline


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> i dont see any cons with ons tbh, other than maybe std which is unlikely even if u use condom and even if u do get one like 9/10 are curable


fucked up dopamine receptors, and the fact that you will most likely never be loved especially when you'r autistic meaning alone overall.


----------



## retard (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I tried my whole life to fit in with normies and it just doesnt work. In group convos I cant rlly contribute and when I try its almost always a fail. I fought my whole life to try to be like them and fit in, but at a certain point I learned to stop fighting against me and how Im just not like them. Whether its autism or my own social skill shortcomings I just accept it. I accept I just am missing certain skills needed for typical interactions with most ppl.
> I didnt intend for this to turn into a psychoanalyze Amnesia thread.


jfl this is basically me, in middle sxhool I tried to fit in but so was non nt from playing Minecraft 10 hours a day I just got bullied, now I just peacefully exist in solitude in hs drifting by, probably wasting the prime of my life but at this point it’s too late, you can’t enter circle socials after a certain point, and being a loner is fine with me as long as I can come rot on psl forums


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I still have 20 pounds to drop so I cant wait to see how much more cheekbone definition might come thru. But as of RN my priorities would be eye area evaluation, nose fillers for the tip to blend in more, chin augmentation, then hairline


are fillers for the nose legit ? And what about a slightly too wide nose tip, can it help too ?
I seriously don't think you'll need anything for your eyes.


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

I swear sometimes on this site people really seem to lose focus of what the black pill actually means. 

The reason you looksmax isn’t simply to spend every waking second of your life and every ounce of effort and money you have towards looking as good as possible. If you can’t enjoy life then what the hell is the point? What we’ve learned from the black pill is that looking good has a huge impact on your happiness and opportunities in life - socially, girls, even career wise. 

Amnesia already clearly looks Chad tier with with very little room for growth or reason to do so. And yet people in here are suggesting that it’s blue pill for him to waste even more time, waste even more money, and further degrade his mental health by picking apart every minor detail, which is never going to end unless he decides to stop. Once he squares his chin more (which isn’t even a flaw right now) he’s going to find something else because he’s stuck in this unhealthy mindset that his issue is physical when it’s clearly not. 

You’re going to look back on this time when you’re 50 and have so much regret over blowing your youth. You say you have non NT tendencies? Well then step away from this site and other sites like it for a while and start forcing yourself to socialize and put yourself into uncomfortable situations. That’s how you train yourself to fit in. Start doing things that make you happy and have real pursuits in life that you can enjoy.


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

retard said:


> jfl this is basically me, in middle sxhool I tried to fit in but so was non nt from playing Minecraft 10 hours a day I just got bullied, now I just peacefully exist in solitude in hs drifting by, probably wasting the prime of my life but at this point it’s too late, you can’t enter circle socials after a certain point


Yeah dude I get it. I becamse exponentially happier when I just accepted it and stopped fighting to try to fit in. Im extremely introverted and spend almost all my free time alone behind my computer playing video games and posting here


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

retard said:


> jfl this is basically me, in middle sxhool I tried to fit in but so was non nt from playing Minecraft 10 hours a day I just got bullied, now I just peacefully exist in solitude in hs drifting by, probably wasting the prime of my life but at this point it’s too late, you can’t enter circle socials after a certain point


you'r my bro don't worry.
It's seriously overrated, i can tell you that, it's all about hypocrisy. I hated this period of my life despite beeing more NT that most normies.


Amnesia said:


> Yeah dude I get it. I becamse exponentially happier when I just accepted it and stopped fighting to try to fit in. Im extremely introverted and spend almost all my free time alone behind my computer playing video games and posting here


Do you prefer too rotting at home than going out ?
Most people find me odd to prefer this tbh.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 27, 2020)

botox plus couple additional procedures


----------



## Slayerullah (Mar 27, 2020)

Your chin fits your face right now, be careful with wing/implants, too much squareness and lateral projection can make your face look off, also get off this forum asap, more surgeries is not the solution, if your brother still bothers you just kill him


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> you'r my bro don't worry.
> It's seriously overrated, i can tell you that, it's all about hypocrisy. I hated this period of my life despite beeing more NT that most normies.
> 
> Do you prefer too rotting at home than going out ?
> Most people find me odd to prefer this tbh.


this site is like the biggest source of entertainment and happiness for me. Socializing is very very draining. Even after I bang a girl I cant wait for her to leave so I can get back into my rotting routine of junk food and video games and shitposting.

But recently skipping the junk food cause Im leaning for summer


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 324393
> 
> botox plus couple additional procedures


looks perfect omg


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 27, 2020)

higher eyebrows would ascend you, morph it yoursepf in photoshop

Reduces the forehead lenght and improves harmony / facial thirds

Get a brow lift ded srs


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> View attachment 324393
> 
> botox plus couple additional procedures


Very good. Botox where exactly for jaw? And what realistic chin procedure would do that?

I see the eye symmetry fixed too. Thats def one thing I wanna discuss with Taban


----------



## Gazzamogga (Mar 27, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Holy shit dude. go and slay instead of worrying about that shit. you are already elite and basically have no guys on your level.
> your lips are too narrow and wouldnt suit a wider chin btw. I tried chin widening fillers myself and removed everything because it made me look retarded. your chin already has good width, look at other guys like somerhalder, tom cruise who has a similar width and elite lower thirds. Only Haynes and Maher have wide chins but it suits their wide lips and jawline.
> 
> your only flaw is your shitty hairline. Makes you look older and less appealing for young girls
> ...


jfl @ u thinking slaying is what makes someone happy in life


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> very very draining


exactly but exactly what i meant by reaping your vital energy : You have to fake NT to have the pros of it but deep down it's so fucking consuming, that you just can't keep doing it and hate yourself afterward.
It is what it is, i've accepted it too, and i'm more happy rotting at home than going out.


Gazzamogga said:


> jfl @ u thinking slaying is what makes someone happy in life


----------



## Slayerullah (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Does my forehead still seem disproportionate back when I was a teen?
> 
> 
> View attachment 324364
> ...



Looks like @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Very good. Botox where exactly for jaw? And what realistic chin procedure would do that?
> 
> I see the eye symmetry fixed too. Thats def one thing I wanna discuss with Taban


Botox between eyebrows to get few years back (looking younger)
Assemtry in eye area have been imroved by eyebrow transplants (brush tool + lenghtening horizontally)
forhead has been slighlty reduced (possible surgery)
chin has been modified but I didnt only add volume to sides (looking straight at pic) but also reduced the middle part to make it squarer (I personaly dont know how to achieve that)
I added a slight volume to zygo area (possible with fillers)
I slighlty made your nose smaller (but I think its a bonus procedure, not neccesary)


----------



## StolenDays (Mar 27, 2020)

your chin is narrow and recessed


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Slayerullah said:


> Looks like @ArvidGustavsson


Arvid is 8 psl


----------



## Morpheus (Mar 27, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> jfl @ u thinking slaying is what makes someone happy in life


Of course it isn’t but you know what definitely won’t make OP happy? Following the path he’s on right now where he genuinely thinks he needs multiple surgeries after already having plenty done and already looking better than 99% of dudes. And where all he does is spend time on the internet and video games. 

I would genuinely consider seeing a therapist if I were you OP and taking some time to evaluate what you want out of life. You’re blindly pursuing something right now thinking it’ll change things when it clearly won’t.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 27, 2020)

yeah dude it's over for you without chin implants


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Botox between eyebrows to get few years back (looking younger)
> Assemtry in eye area have been imroved by eyebrow transplants (brush tool + lenghtening vertically)
> forhead has been slighlty reduced (possible surgery)
> chin has been modified but I didnt only add volume to sides (looking straight at pic) but also reduced the middle part to make it squarer (I personaly dont know how to achieve that)
> ...


Thank you very much for the morph and the written explanation. My sister actually got Botox in that area and she loves it, says it works well. She also got it in her jaw but to REDUCE the width from too large muscle and that worked too


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Thank you very much for the morph and the written explanation. My sister actually got Botox in that area and she loves it, says it works well. She also got it in her jaw but to REDUCE the width from too large muscle and that worked too


Bruh just get a browlift your facial thirds are beyond fucked


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Thank you very much for the morph and the written explanation. My sister actually got Botox in that area and she loves it, says it works well. She also got it in her jaw but to REDUCE the width from too large muscle and that worked too


imho you should prioritize with:
1)botox
eyebrows transplant to get it thicker and longer horizontally
optionally chin filler + forehead reduction


----------



## WBC323 (Mar 27, 2020)

Why don't you get like very interesting job instead


----------



## retard (Mar 27, 2020)

streege said:


> you'r my bro don't worry.
> It's seriously overrated, i can tell you that, it's all about hypocrisy. I hated this period of my life despite beeing more NT that most normies.
> 
> Do you prefer too rotting at home than going out ?
> Most people find me odd to prefer this tbh.


the brain really is cruel, even if I did become NT and got in a social group/slayed, I know the gained happiness would quickly fade just like it does with everything, every accomplishment that should improve the quality of my life fades very fast and I am back at the start wanting to improve even more/ or accomplish something else, that is the ultimate death sentence of being a blackpilled, nothing is ever enough, even when you reach looks tiers of top 1%< like @Amnesia you can never be satisfied without wanting more improvement, this thread is exactly that, his quality of life from others/society wouldn’t be changed at all if he made his chin slightly better, besides the temporary dopamine rush of reaching his own goals from the shitty cycle that blackpilled looksmaxxing ingrains in all of us that would probably fade in under a week until he sees another procedure he wants and the cycle all starts again and never stops

this is why I think dopamine receptors = everything , if you have shit ones like me everything you work for for happiness is essentially useless as it fades so quick, meanwhile some people always have a smile on their face just enjoying their life with good dopamine receptors in their ignorant bliss bluepilled state, and enjoying life/being happy is really all that matters at the end of the day


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Bruh just get a browlift your facial thirds are beyond fucked
> 
> View attachment 324405


I dont put much stock in some diagram about how it's "suppose" to be

plus low set brows are a positive thing, although I appreciate your input into the thread srs


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 27, 2020)

retard said:


> the brain really is cruel, even if I did become NT and got in a social group/slayed, I know the gained happiness would quickly fade just like it does with everything, every accomplishment that should improve the quality of my life fades very fast and I am back at the start wanting to improve even more/ or accomplish something else, that is the ultimate death sentence of being a blackpilled, nothing is ever enough, even when you reach looks tiers of top 1%< like @Amnesia you can never be satisfied without wanting more improvement, this thread is exactly that, his quality of life from others/society wouldn’t be changed at all if he made his chin slightly better, besides the temporary dopamine rush of reaching his own goals from the shitty cycle that blackpilled looksmaxxing ingrains in all of us that would probably fade in under a week until he sees another procedure he wants and the cycle all starts again and never stops
> 
> this is why I think dopamine receptors = everything , if you have shit ones like me everything you work for for happiness is essentially useless as it fades so quick, meanwhile some people always have a smile on their face just enjoying their life with good dopamine receptors in their ignorant bliss bluepilled state, and enjoying life/being happy is really all that matters at the end of the day


you have written it better than i ever could.
People here laught at me when i say bluepill is a bless.I wish i never was blackpilled, my life was decent before.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont put much stock in some diagram about how it's "suppose" to be
> 
> plus low set brows are a positive thing, although I appreciate your input into the thread srs


Morph it and see if u look better


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 27, 2020)

retard said:


> the brain really is cruel, even if I did become NT and got in a social group/slayed, I know the gained happiness would quickly fade just like it does with everything, every accomplishment that should improve the quality of my life fades very fast and I am back at the start wanting to improve even more/ or accomplish something else, that is the ultimate death sentence of being a blackpilled, nothing is ever enough, even when you reach looks tiers of top 1%< like @Amnesia you can never be satisfied without wanting more improvement, this thread is exactly that, his quality of life from others/society wouldn’t be changed at all if he made his chin slightly better, besides the temporary dopamine rush of reaching his own goals from the shitty cycle that blackpilled looksmaxxing ingrains in all of us that would probably fade in under a week until he sees another procedure he wants and the cycle all starts again and never stops
> 
> this is why I think dopamine receptors = everything , if you have shit ones like me everything you work for for happiness is essentially useless as it fades so quick, meanwhile some people always have a smile on their face just enjoying their life with good dopamine receptors in their ignorant bliss bluepilled state, and enjoying life/being happy is really all that matters at the end of the day


Yeah my receptors are fried. I use to post about how validation was everything and now that does nothing for me anymore. Have had 3 and 4 sums and its like meh. Now I just bought a buncha Viagra and am planning a sex fest with a few girls after doing no fap no sex for almost a whole month to see if any of my receptors have been reset 

But honestly these days I have to fight off constant suicidal thoughts, and one look in the mirror can ruin my whole day cause I notice some slight asymmetry and think everyone in the world will notice it and I wanna hide from everyone cause I hate my face


----------



## retard (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah my receptors are fried. I use to post about how validation was everything and now that does nothing for me anymore. Have had 3 and 4 sums and its like meh. Now I just bought a buncha Viagra and am planning a sex fest with a few girls after doing no fap no sex for almost a whole month to see if any of my receptors have been reset
> 
> But honestly these days I have to fight off constant suicidal thoughts, and one look in the mirror can ruin my whole day cause I notice some slight asymmetry and think everyone in the world will notice it and I wanna hide from everyone cause I hate my face


it really is brutal, there is no way out of the cyclical blackpill cycle after you enter, that is why I will never do drugs tbh until I’m an oldcel ready to die, the temporary happiness from it would completely kill any sort of the few dopamine receptors I still have

despite being some of the most enlightened people on human nature, blackpillers of all looks levels probably have some of the lowest net-happiness levels compared to their counter part living in an ignorant bliss


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Mar 27, 2020)

You are obviously squinting in that pic, your glabella is furrowed

this is with shorter hairline and more hair on sides, doesnt make you better looking imo. But it makes you look younger. The tall forehead suits your masc face. You are already a turbo chad and would be a hollywood actor if you didnt have autism

Though, I think you would look younger if you had curtains or bangs. You look 30+ right now. Would hide your forehead height too. But you are legit retarded if you are actually OP and not roleplaying so I think you will continue on this autism path regardless


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 27, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I need something like this then?


you dont need any work done to your chin


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Adding some more lateral width, then is a chin wing all that is needed? Would it need to be custom made? Would the wing blend in with the rest of my jawline, or is that a common issue that comes up?
> 
> Like where I made the arrows
> 
> ...


@valhalar @tesseract

I also want added chin width/squareness

what are the best options and surgeons out there for such?


----------

